# something strange?



## 2thdr (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey guys! I recently started and cycled my tank with a mix of fishless and fish cycle but now something strange is happening. My ammonia, nitrite and nitrate are all 0 for the past week and i havent done a water change yet. I have a 65 gallon tank with 2 gold gouramis, 2 bristlenoses, 6 brilliant rasboras and 4 zebra danios. 10 days back my ammonia was 0-0.25ppm, nitrites 2ppm and nitrates 20 ppm. Water seems clear but my driftwood and artificial plants have some green brown algae. Is that normal?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

your ammonia and nitrite should be 0 and they should hopefully be 0 for the life of your tank. they might be minutely detectable if you add in any more creatures, but they will quickly be turned into nitrates.

Your brown algae, possibly diatoms, is because of the nitrates that would have happened at the end of the cycle.

Are you sure you are doing the test right? are you using strips or liquid tests?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

That's kind of normal. It probably went throught a mini cycle, when you add new stocks or over feed or a fish died and stuffs like that. It's still a new tank. Some tanks takes 6 to 9 months to really settle in and become fully stable. Even when they are cycled.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## 2thdr (Jan 22, 2011)

Im using the liquid api test kit. Just did a 20% water change and will test again tomorrow. Oh by the way my tank temp is 84f because i tried to calibrate my jager heater and it somehow ended up with that temp but the fishes are helathy and i havent lost a single fish yet.


----------



## spec v (Aug 8, 2008)

You've got a good sized aquarium in 65 gallons, once it settles in it will be alot more stable than smaller tanks like 10-15G. If a fish dies in a small tank, and it goes undiscovered, the ammonia level can go through the roof!


----------

